

Play 2.0, A web framework for a new era - koevet
http://raibledesigns.com/rd/entry/play_2_0_a_web

======
jjm
Congrats guys, I've always liked Play very very much. I honestly didn't know
play was part of the typesafe stack and it looks like a lot of my old
sbt+Play1+Scala module issues are gone. The first time I used Play it was
because I could use the Scala module, and now I'm absolutely gaga that Scala
has first class support.

~~~
karterk
Play is just announced to be part of the typesafe stack:

<http://twitter.com/#!/odersky/status/136736236625854464>

------
amalag
Play 2.0-beta is the correct title for this. They do not recommend it for new
applications YET. Anyway coming from Rails, this looks quite interesting. I am
trying to understand how they handle asynchronous requests and Ajax. For Rails
we really have to use plugins (looking at apotomo).

~~~
ananthrk
It is not based on the 2.0-beta version, but this link might help:
[http://engineering.linkedin.com/34/play-framework-and-
async-...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/34/play-framework-and-async-io)

------
zubairov
I would question the viability of server-side web frameworks in the age of
JavaScript MVC applications. The server-side component approach is dead (see
JSF 2.0), so the only benefit of the web-framework in this sense could be only
REST-based service creation, and backend for Web-sockets. In these areas one
could find more focused frameworks like Sinatra or Express/Node.js.

------
retrofit_brain
I am exploring play for my next project, and all i can say is i am thoroughly
impressed. With typesafe providing resources, i am hoping this seriously dents
J2EE stacks.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I can only speak from my very limited context, which is "big banks, and
payment processing". This won't dent _that_ realm in the least, at least not
anytime soon. The tech I'm using is 5-8 years old (J2EE, some even in Java 1.4
still), and the banks have no desire to move off of it.

A few "renegades" are using JBoss for some small one-offs, but nothing in
their main processing stacks. With open source, there's no one to sue, no one
to hold to the fire, and "only hippies write systems with it"(a paraphrase,
obviously).

It crushes my soul. (But pays my mortgage.) I'm really conflicted as to my
future, honestly.

Again, this is a very narrow view of a very limited scope, so I'd be anxious
to hear other people's experience.

